# Varmint Gun's



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been looking for a Varmint Rifle. .204 or .223 I've looked at the Remington SPS tactical and Savage model's 10FP and 12FV. Any thought's on these??? :? I will be re-loading for these. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Savages and .204's. Love em.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Remington SPS Varmint. It will consistantly shoot less than 3/4" 5 shot groups using 39 gr Sierras.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rugar #1V in .22-250, fantastic varmint guns.



-DallanC


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

223 cause ammo is never a problem.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Rugar #1V in .22-250, fantastic varmint guns.
> 
> -DallanC


Hey DallanC : I got a cousin looking for a #1 , where should I send him ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I'd follow Al and suggest the Savage as well. I love the .204 and think you would have a lot of fun with that little caliber (not to say you wouldnt have fun with a .223)

I like those Ruger #1s and have considered buying one several times, but just havent convinced myself to break the bolt-action mold yet


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I also like the Ruger Mk2 heavy target. My dad shoots the 220 swift and my wife shoots 243 they are both tack drivers but heavy pigs!! I think about 12# naked? Or I would just get the TCSSPRO204 :mrgreen: Good luck on what ever you decide, I have never shot the savage with the acutrig but all i have read is good good good!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the Savage 12FV and have never even missed a yote yet. If I could dot it again, I would probably get the Remington 700 VTR in green, triangle barrel with integrated muzzle break in. 223. This one here http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... 0-vtr.aspx
PS-Even after 3 stands today no coyote has ever presented itself, therefore I have still never missed one.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I had this EXACT same problem almost exactly a year ago. I ended up going with the Rem 700 SPS Tactical (20 inch heavy barrel W/hogue overmolded stock) I ended up paying about 540-550 for mine, then Remington had a 40-50 dollar mail in rebate at the time, (as the do again right now!!!) which made the total price about 500 bucks for a brand spankin new heavy barrel 223. I have CONSISTANTLY hit clay pigeons and 20oz bottles of water at 330 yards without breaking a sweat. I can easily say that this rifle shoots better than I am able to utilize. I would venture a guess that it has about a 3-4 Lbs trigger pull, and is very smooth and crisp especially for a stock rifle. only 2 drawbacks to the entire rig.. 

#1- its heavy. I wouldnt want to drag it up and down and around the mountain. if I were doing that, I would stick with the regular 700 SPS and not get the heavy barrel..

#2- if you put a bipod on it it DOES have the potential to bend the Hogue stock up and touch the barrel just enough to throw off your POI. to fix this, you can either take the action and barrel out of the stock and remove any extra material, or take it to a smith and have him float the barrel and action even more. 

The barrel does come completely 100% floated off the stock, but the stock will touch the barrel under some pressure. other than those 2 drawbacks, its an incredibly accurate rifle, great trigger, target crown, smooth bolt, good safety position, and a lot of fun to shoot. 

My next option would be a heavy barrel Ruger M77 I have heard nothing but good about the Savage 10FP. I NEARLY purchased one of those instead of the SPS Tactical, but when I got the SPS in my hands I knew I had made the right decision. Have you thought about the possibility of a 308 instead of a 223? anywho. If you want to take my SPS tactical 223 out for a spin, I would be more than willing to let you give it a spin.  let me know


Gee

ps- A few other good places for info on rifles like these are ar15.com in the "armory" section and also Snipershide.com / Snipercentral.com


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Remington had a 40-50 dollar mail in rebate at the time, (as the do again right now!!!) which made the total price about 500 bucks for a brand spankin new heavy barrel 223.


Sure enough, here it is (only on the SPS) http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/ ... on_2b.ashx


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> PS-Even after 3 stands today no coyote has ever presented itself, therefore I have still never missed one.


You need to change area's...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you could go down to the local pawn shop, buy a trashed Remington 700 223 and have it rebarreled to your liking. I did this with a shot out 243. I had them install a 26" heavy barrel. That extra couple of inches is free velocity. I'm averaging 3850 fps with loads that shot 3700 in the shorter barrel that I replaced. Then I got a stock from Boyd's that I finished and bedded. I have less than $400 into the custom work and it shoots great. It does weigh over 14 pounds though. It doesn't get carried too far from the truck. Works great for prairie dogs.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

I love my 223 with v max


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Rugar #1V in .22-250, fantastic varmint guns.
> 
> -DallanC


no no fantastic just doesnt even begin to describe these guns. my dad has his in .22-250 outfitted with his trusty leupold scope and he has shot more fox and coyote with that thing than i am old, load your own ammo for it and it becomes even better.

so if you dont mind spending a bit and dont mine a single shot rifle check them out they wont let you down


----------

